# Wlr and all-is this max at burlington in n.j.?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaut. Senior at Burlington in Mount Holly, N.J.*

*
I asked WLR and this is not MAX! * This is *another Melt your Heart Golden in New Jersey!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16336536?mtf=1


Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: D-34409 

D-34409

Burlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ
609-265-5073 

D-34409 

Golden Retriever
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: D-34409 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About D-34409.

*
This Golden is going to melt your heart! He arrived at the shelter as a stray on and is available for adoption. His papers say that he is housebroken and very sweet! He is 6 to 7 years old and weighs 76 pounds. I heartily recommend that you stop by the shelter today and visit him. Click here for Shelter Hours and Directions!
ADOPT A PET - SAVE A LIFE!*PETNOTE*
Please give this pet a second chance. Visit the shelter and fill out an application today. If calling the shelter about this dog, please refer to the ABOVE ID# when calling. Thanks! .D-34409 is house trained and spayed/neutered. 
.My Contact InfoBurlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ
609-265-5073
See more pets from Burlington County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook Top 5 Pet Insurance Myths
1.Pet insurance is too expensive
2.It's only for sickly pets
3.There are too many exclusions to be worth it
4.You can't choose your own vet
5.Pet insurance is a hassle
Petfinder Recommends ...
Petfinder believes all pets should be insured. Our partner, PetFirst, is offering a special rate for new adopters of cats and dogs. 

Find out how much it would cost to insure the pet shown here. 

Get a free pet insurance quote.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues contacted*

I emld. all of the New Jersey Golden Ret. Cases about him!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable and so sweet looking!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Haven't heard*

I emld. all of the NJ Golden Ret. Rescues yesterday and haven't heard back from any.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just called the shelter and they have three applications for this cutie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever3*

Goldencontriever3

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, FOR CALLING!! So glad to hear he has three applications!!! Hope someone adopts him!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen I will call later in the week to make sure he gets adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow~*

*You are wonderful!!!!!!:wavey::wavey:*


----------

